# laws or backs



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

bout 2 purchase new set of shoes for my brute. any suggestions or influences would be appreciated. im goin with 28's & gonna reclutch pri & sec before i put em on.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

28 backs ftw


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Backs all the way!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Backs weren't available when I bought my laws. Backs all the way.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i pay you back with an old joke but i'm not bruin lol... everbody i've talked to that had both say backs


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

29.5'' laws. without a doubt.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

OUTLAWS over Backs all day! Unless you going for cosmetics... Knight Ryderz have done the tests. LoL


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^^^ I've the "research" myself...and Backs are definitely the way to go!! 
(31" Laws vs. 32" Backs= Backs FTW​


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

yea but we arent comparing 32'' backs. apples to apples = LAWS!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ LOL there still Backs vs. Laws...lol

just joking with ya man, not trying to stir something up:5719:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

i know. it's all good. Laws ftw!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Yez zirrr, Nothing can compare to them 32" Monsters!!!! But we've honestly found the Laws to be a better tire. Much stronger rubber/wear, and the laws seems to crawl as the backs dig a bit.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine is larger.. No mine is... You are both lying mine is the largest...


Get them Laws and let her eat. Don't let a tire dictate how you have to ride your bike.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

picking them up this weekend!


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i used both 31 laws and i have backs both really good i honestly think its all how bad u want to make it through the holes lol both good tires


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Both are a good choice but were I ride the laws do a little bit better because the float more where as the backs dig


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

personally i dont think there's a whole lot of performance difference between the two to crown one as better than the other. it comes down to aesthetics.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have tried them both....I like the Backs better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's the best way to look at it IMO

If you ride places that tend to have hard bottoms, and you need to get to the bottom and stay on the bottom, BACKS....

If you ride places that tend to have a soft bottom and are swampy/soupy and you need to float and or paddle your way through, LAWS....


----------



## Jaycob22 (May 4, 2009)

What ever one you go with, your going to wish you went a lil bigger than 28s


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I was just looking at your sig and your won't be able to put 28" laws or backs on 14" wheels...Just thought I would throw that out there...

By the way, get them 'Laws!!!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

thats a good point, polaris425


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

aandryiii said:


> thats a good point, polaris425


Thanks :rockn:

People sometimes tend to want just whats better b/c it's what people say are better, and forget to look at their own application


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

agreed


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

jaycob i wsh i could bigger but with a sra setup i can only go 28's.. also after looking @ sizes i realize they dont make 28's for 14" wheels so the stock whheels are going back on with the 28x12 LAWS


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

What kind of bike do you have? Weight for Weight Imo I would go ahead and run 29.5x10 skinny Laws over the 28x12 Laws. You'll gain a little more clearance which is needed with the SRA and the 29.5 skinny will be lighter and have a square profile which gives the paddling action to the Outlaw. The 28's are balloon round and ride rough as chit unless you get the 9.5 wide.


I just looked at the tire weight chart to confirm my memory and I was wrong the 28x12.5 and the 29.5x10 Outlaw are the same weight 38.7 lbs. I would still go with height over width and trust me the 29.5 WILL ride a hell of alot better.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

/\ :agreed:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i've had 28's and have no ill words about them. ride good enough, do good enough in mud.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If your going to trail ride and play in the mud on the trail....Outlaws are GREAT for that. If your going to race any at all...Silverbacks are better in the Pit.

The 28 Outlaws...IMO the only good size it the 9.5's. The 10 and 12's are too round. 27 inch Outlaws are great as well.


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

well im runnin a 650sra with a 2" HL lift.. i just dont thnk theres clearance for the 29.5's unless theres a trick to get a little more height out of it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

turn the shocks all the way up.
or do a pipe lift.


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

rear shock is up dont know if the front shocks adjust on my model. whats a pipe lift?


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

a puck that fits on top of your coil spring, they can be bought in various sizes and basically just stiffen it up and take the sag outta the springs you can run them along with the HL kit. You may also ask IBBruin what set up he has he runs 29.5's on a SRA Prairie.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

or another option is i dunno what year model yea got but you could get a set of 05 springs will give you some extra hieght


----------

